# The funniest video for sale horse I've seen.



## Allison Finch

This is worth watching. It's pretty funny

Chauncy For Sale on Vimeo


----------



## BaliDoll

HAHAHAHAHAA!!!! oh my goodness, what the heck WAS that?!

I love where he rode the shark!!


----------



## savvylover112

That is hilarious lol


----------



## reining girl

bahahahahahahaha lol o my. that is hilarious


----------



## kumquat27

O wow! lolz XD


----------



## Wallaby

That was completely hilarious. I loved the "you can ride him while he rides sharks!" bit. Hahahahahaha


----------



## wintec

Well those sellers definatly know how to get your attention haha. Hilarious!


----------



## Allison Finch

Danngit!!! I am fairly new to this site and the horse grooming forum. I posted this on their site too, not knowing it had ever been deleted by their mods. As a result I was banned for four days. No notice, no way to know what I had done, no way to apologize.

Should I delete it here? I'm sorry if I offended any of you.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

haha please dont delete it, I think its hilarious


----------



## Tasia

sorry you got banned that sucks but that is a funny video lol


----------



## JustDressageIt

Why would you get banned for that??


----------



## kchfuller

wow some ppl have too much time on their hands ... lol- still funny tho


----------



## Kiara

...Idiocracy... lol


----------



## PaintedHooves

I have no idea why they would ban you on the other site but I am sorry it happened.

As for the video, that is hilarious. It sure does grab your attention right off the bat. I love the part where you can ride the horse while it rides a shark. Too funny! :lol:


----------



## juneau

OMG that made me laugh so hard


----------



## RoCru

OMG, that was hilarious!


----------



## Allison Finch

Well, this just goes to show that you are all adults with a sense of humor. I really hate sites that are so overmoderated that you are afraid to even voice your opinion, for fear it will offend someone.

Thank you all!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Yeah, that forums a bit "odd". It is way over moderated.

That video was funny, I love the breathing fire, lol!


----------



## Sara

ROFLMAO! :lol:


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

No don't delete it!!! I love it!!! I had to watch it twice!!


----------



## redneckprincess70

ROFLMAO--- I love the lasers coming out of the eyes!!!


----------



## XivoShowjumper

AHAHAHA no- that was awesome- i think i'll make one for tangles CLASSIC


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin

That video was absolutely hilarious!!! hahaha


----------



## horses4life43

Haha oh that was good, that made me laugh!

I think it got deleted because of some words maybe you should of put something like BAD WORDS or something along those lines.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Love it!


----------



## Dreamer1215

_Too funny! Hard to see though...the lasers have hurt my eyes....lol_


----------



## boxer

awesome, that was hilarious, love the laser beams and the fire breathing. wish horse could do that lol!!


----------



## 7Ponies

Bwahahahaha. That was great!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Now THATS funny!


----------



## Tayz

lol that's hilarious. love the lazers


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

I wonder if it was effective? Even so, it was probably the best sale video I've ever seen.


----------



## blush

Bahahahaha.

"he killed all the dinosaurs....at the same time!"


----------



## Painted Hotrod

:shock: .............
I think I might buy him cause he may keep dinosaurs away.. & so, I dont get struck by lightening..

He's a buckskin.
That's a plus! :wink:

That was funny. I wonder if the sale pitch worked, lol ..

Plus, I've always wanted to ride a horse while, he's riding sharks.


----------



## DarkEquine

"Oh, and by the way....he has LASERS!!!" Hahahahahh


----------



## eventnwithwinston

That was hilarious... and actually really well put together with their computer program ahahahaha

He was super pretty.... I would buy him-- I mean he also flies in spaceships, rides sharks, and has lasers. Can anyone say Value Pack?


----------



## sillybunny11486

But can he ride a shark, kill all the dinasours and shoot lazers all at once? That is a very valid question to ask the seller.


----------



## luvmyperch

sillybunny11486 said:


> But can he ride a shark, kill all the dinasours and shoot lazers all at once? That is a very valid question to ask the seller.


Excellent point sillybunny. Yes, he is obviously multi-talented, but can he MULTI-TASK?!


----------



## jadeewood

i loved it. how funny


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Hahahahaaaaa That made my day! thank you for sharing! HE HAS LASERS!


----------



## luvmyqh

that was great!!


----------



## my2geldings

ok...ummm...what was that??


----------



## ridergirl23

My2Geldings said:


> ok...ummm...what was that??


the most AMAZING SALES VIDEO EVER!! lol


----------



## atreyu917

This thread is old....but soooo funny


----------



## MyBoyPuck

That's great. Made me think of Austin Powers. Sharks with freakin' lasers shooting out of their freakin' heads. Thanks for posting.


----------



## serafina

I know this is ancient but it just showed up in New Posts, and I am GLAD it did. I thought I was going to wet my pants, I was laughing so hard at this. I couldn't help thinking of Golden Horse's Stewie the Moose, another fire-breathing, dinosaur-slaying, shark-riding monster (to be). Gonna have to go watch this thing again...


----------



## Sunny

I laughed SO hard when "He likes having his nose tickled" popped up at the end.

:rofl:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Hahahaha. Love it!


----------



## SocietyJoe

Is it bad that I actually want to buy that horse now. 


HAHAH; it is hilarious, showed mum and she was snorting! HAHAHAAHAH.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'm glad you resurrected this atreyu. And that I wasn't drinking anything when I clicked on the link. That was fantastic!

I wonder if Chauncy ever sold? LOL


----------



## Indyhorse

I hadn't seen this one before so I'm glad it's been brought back up too. So funny!


----------

